# Ropefish tank size?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

What size tank does a Ropefish require? I was looking into these interesting fish, but every site I came across had different information on it. Basically what I'm wanting to know is, will a Ropefish be comfortable in a 75g?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm....rope eh... well;rope usually comes in 50 foot lengths...OH!!...wait....you said "rope fish"....different story...they are much shorter.... lol
considering their physical structure i would say that one would be fine in a 75.they get long but have no bulk to their bodies.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Make sure you have a good lid with NO openings as Ropefish are notorious for escaping!!!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, cool. Thanks. Yes, I will be sure to get a good lid. I have read (and seen pics) about these escape artists.


----------

